# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El fantasma de la sequía acecha

## embalses al 100%

Os dejo esta nocia más que preocupante ya, desde www.cazatormentas.net.


*El fantasma de la sequía acecha*



El fantasma de la sequía vuelve a acechar a nuestro país, tras tres años hidrológicos que, generalizando para el conjunto del país, han sido bastante buenos, con lluvias por encima de la media. Sin embargo, en los últimos meses, las lluvias han comenzado a escasear, dejando a diversas áreas bajo condiciones que pueden considerarse de sequía.

La imagen superior muestra la situación de sequía en Europa en los últimos 3 meses. El mapa se ha generado con la utilidad gratuita Global Drought Monitor, en castellano, Seguimiento de la Sequía en el Mundo. Esta aplicación ha sido creada y mantenida por el galardonado grupo de Riesgos Meteorológicos y Pronósticos Estacionales del Benfield UCL Hazard Research Centre (Centro de Investigación de Riesgos de la Escuela Universitaria de Londres). El producto se basa en la experiencia del grupo en la evaluación de la sequía, la predicción de la sequía, y el seguimiento y visualización on-line del tiempo severo.
En este mapa se observa cómo la Península Ibérica y Baleares se encuentra bajo condiciones de sequía para ese periodo seleccionado de los 3 últimos meses. Según la escala de color, la sequía se considera entre moderada y severa. Tales condiciones se extienden por el norte de África y por diversos países mediterráneos.
Si elegimos otros mapas, como los generados a partir de datos del NCEP, Centro de Predicción del Clima, de los Estados Unidos, los datos finales se ajustan muy bien a lo indicado por este primer mapa:



Las anomalías de precipitación afectan a la Península y Baleares, así como a otros países mediterráneos.
Por último, el mapa de porcentaje de humedad del suelo sobre la saturación, de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, refleja que el suelo está muy seco en casi todo el país a excepción del tercio norte peninsular



Oremos:
_"¡¡Qué llueva qué llueva, la Virgen de la cueva, los pajaritos cantan las nubes se levantan, que sí qué no, que caiga un chaparrón...!!_

----------


## REEGE

Ya lo comenté el día 30 de Septiembre, coincidiendo con el final del año hidrológico 2010/2011...
Éste ha sido un año muy por encima de la media, pero viéndolo mes a mes, llama mucho la atención la escasa precipitación, en los meses de Junio, Julio, Agosto y Septiembre. En el entorno de la presa de Fresnedas, desde su construcción y toma de datos, registrar tan poca lluvia, sólo es comparable a los años 1994, 2000 y 2004!!!!
Me temo que estamos ante el dichoso ciclo seco y éste año que comienza no será muy bueno...
Ójala y nos equivoquemos...

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí ya hace un tiempo que debió comenzar el ciclo seco.
Llevamos más de tres meses sin caer ni una gota de agua :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí no llueve desde mediados de mayo, exeptuando las tormentas de principios de Septiembre, que no hicieron nada.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo no tengo ni idea si entraremos en ciclo seco, después de estos años lluviosos posiblemente yá vaya tocando, pero por las lluvias de estos tres meses en Sevilla no. Explico, en Sevilla en estos tres meses de verano nunca llueve, pero no seria raro que estremos en ciclo seco pronto.
Aquí de ciclo seco en Sevilla entendemos un poco. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Saludos a todos compañeros.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo no tengo ni idea si entraremos en ciclo seco, después de estos años lluviosos posiblemente yá vaya tocando, pero por las lluvias de estos tres meses en Sevilla no. *Explico, en Sevilla en estos tres meses de verano nunca llueve*, pero no seria raro que estremos en ciclo seco pronto.
> Aquí de ciclo seco en Sevilla entendemos un poco.
> 
> Saludos a todos compañeros.


Eso es verdad, pero el último día que tengo registrada lluvia fue el 19 de Mayo. Y de todas formas a parte de las tormentas de primeros de mes, podría a ver caido algo más entre medio.
Pero lo malo no es eso, sino que las predicciones para la 1ª quincena de Octubre es que poco va a llover en toda la Península.

----------


## sergi1907

Que apenas llueva en los tres meses de verano es normal, pero normalmente a partir de la segunda quincena de agosto las tormentas de tarde suelen ser frecuentes.
Este año, excepto una puntual que tuvimos en la costa, no hemos tenido ni una.

Hacía mucho tiempo que no veía los campos del interior tan secos, y lo triste es que las previsiones no apuntan a que haya cambios en las próximas semanas :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Lo malo de ésto, al menos por mi zona, es que en 4 meses no ha llovido y miras los enlaces y se te cae el alma, al ver como bien decís, que la primera quincena de Octubre también será seca...
Es mucho tiempo, el terreno está fatal, las olivas peor y se necesita ver llover ya un día en condiciones!!
Mal año nos espera y ojalá me equivoque!!
Saludos a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, bueno yo hablo de un ciclo de varios años, no de tres meses.
El ultimo ciclo en Sevilla recuerdo que fué en la expo 92 , nos tuvimos que bebernos el rio guadalquivir, todavia hay gente que bebe agua de botella porque se cree que el agua esta mala desde entonce.

Muchos tratamientos y reactivos para poderla medio decente.
Un trabajo arduo.
Saludos a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

en mi opinión la sequía está aquí ya, no volverá a ser un año hidrológico como los anteriores, los problemas de abastecimiento y regadío volverán pronto a llenar titulares.
Antes se decía que había cuatro o cinco años húmedos y siete secos, ahora de los primeros sólo tenemos como máximo tres. Hay que aprovechar el agua, como lo que es, un bien escaso.

----------


## ben-amar

Recuerdo ese ciclo del 92; ese año, mi madre lavaba a uno de mis sobrinos, de meses de edad, con agua mineral ya que no salia agua por los grifos.
 Despues de ese año, he visto Iznajar bajo minimos en otra ocasion, el agua que se extraia no servia para beber por que ya arrastraba de los restos de todo lo que se echa a los olivos y demas cultivos.
Ahora, pienso como Perdiguera, hemos entrado en otro año seco o al menos con menor cantidad de precipitaciones.
Mas de uno se acordara de haber autorizado riegos sin restricciones en el Guadalquivir.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La verdad es que todo puede pasar, es pronto,como dije antes, ciclos de sequias tendrán que llegar tarde o temprano, pero esta vez no nos cogeran como en el 92, hemos apredido, de las catastrolles se aprende más que de los peridodos estables. Tenemos más presas Zufre que es un carco medio regular que no teniamos y además Melonares si no quedara más remedio, el Embalse de Cala de Endesa que ya lo utilizamos, más Gergal; La Minilla y Aracena que por cierto he estado hoy y esta como decimos por aquí hasta el monte , lleno, daba gusto verlo, cuando pueda colgaré las fotos para que lo veais.
Yo creo que el abastecimiento de Sevilla está garantizado por la parte corta tres años o más.

Las continuas sequias nos ha hecho aprender a la fuerza.
Ben no se como estais de capacidad en los embalses de Cordoba pero en numero de presas y en calidad de ellas por lo que yo he visto no andais mal.

Saludos a todos compañeros.

----------


## Comizo

Yo no sé si entramos en un ciclo seco o no. Parece ser que sí, pero para eso están los expertos que saben del tema.

 Pero lo que sí sé es que una sequía ahora será más dañina de lo que fué la del 92 y la del 82, que tuvieron que sacar los peces de Cijara con redes barcos traídos de Galicia.

Porque como demostró Vázquez Figueroa en su libro promocionando su sitema de ósmosis (el cual no sé si funciona o no, los expertos sabrán) las precipitaciones España durante el siglo XX ha tenido períodos de largas sequías más graves incluso que las que hablamos, excepto los últimos años de os 60 y gran parte de los 70 en los que hubo una estupenda pluviosidad. La diferencia está en las necesidades creadas. Cada vez son mayores los terrenos roturados en regadíos y las zonas de ocio que usan básicamente agua, aunque el gran consumidor es el primero, la agricultura.
 Si el agua disponible es escasa igual que en otras sequías y las necesidades se han multiplicado por 1,5-2 ó 3 (dependiendo de la zona), la sequía se agrava.

 Además, las posturas ante la sequía suelen estar equivocadas, en lugar de fomentar el ahorro en períodos de abundancia, se derrocha y cuando falta se piden infraestructuras nuevas. Infraestructuras que provocarán mayores necesidades, etc...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches comiso, no iba a contestar porque lo que comentas son generalidades y yo hablaba en un caso en particular, pero hoy acabas de conocer uno que tomaba las notas de los kilos de peces que se sacaban de algunos embalses.
Cuando llegue la sequia se verá quien ha hecho los deberes y quien no.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Comizo

> pero hoy acabas de conocer uno que tomaba las notas de los kilos de peces que se sacaban de algunos embalses.
> Un saludo cordial.


 ¿Si? Cuenta, cuenta, esas cosas son interesantes. ¿De qué embalses?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Te cuento, siempre entendiendome, el  poco agua que le quedaba al embalse de Aracena, anteriormente se le sacaron todos los peces que se pudo, pero al final se quedo sin agua, estamos hablando de un emblase de 120 Hm, que no es un charco,se trasvaso al embalse de La minilla. La Minilla se quedó con 3,5 Hm de 50Hm donde solo quedo agua para una emergencia, ( para una catastrofe ) que es de donde normalmente se abastece Sevilla.El embase de Cala que no es para abastecimiento se tuvo que comprar el agua a la electrica que anteriormente se llamaba Sevillana de electricidad y además se tuvo que coger el agua del Pintao que es de los regantes todo ello para mezclarla con el agua del Guadalquivir donde se realizaron unas tomas que costo una pasta, con estas tomas se llenaba el Gergal donde el agua se decantaba por un proceso lo más natural posible y en la depuradora se trataba con todos los medios posibles y nuevas tecnologias del momento y para acabar de liarla que no teniamos agua para nosotro fué el año de la expo 92 de Sevilla y se le tuvo que dar agua a personas de todo el mundo, fué un compomiso de todos, se logro con muchos esfuesos, sín hablar de las restrinciones.Esto es en groso modo, siempre hablando de aguas de consumo humano.
Como comprederas no puedo extenderme en los detalles por varias razones, además hay un libro escrito de todo ello, pero lo bonito es haberlo vivido.
Yo creo que ahora estamos más preparado que antes, tenemos dos embalses más que en aquella epoca, como es el de zufre y el de Melonares que son dos embalses bastantes respetables y somos casi los mismos, con más experiencia y con un poco de más edad, y siempre recordando a los que faltan.

Lo de los peces se sacaron de casi todos, Aracena, La Minilla y Cala que yo sé con seguridad y me parece que del Gergal tambien.

Un saludo a todos, como siempre.

----------


## Comizo

Muy interesante.

Allá por el 92, recuerdo que embalses como el de la Fernandina (inaugurado un año antes pero ya con algo de agua), Guadalén y Guadalmena entre otros, soltaron una cantidad de agua tremenda hacia el Guadalquivir. Decían que era por la Expo, para dar agua a Sevilla y para diluir en lo posible la contaminación.

Lo recuerdo bien porque hice muchos kilómetros para pescar en los ríos debajo de esas presas, ya que el gran caudal que generaban levantaba mucho alimento y, en pleno verano pescábamos unos fenomenales barbos con ninfa.

También recuerdo el mismo de Guadalmena, no sé si ya en el 82 o en el 83, casi vacío, paseándome por una represa al lado de la principal que ahora sé que debía ser la ataguía al descubierto. Era impresionante ver las tomas al aire.

----------


## frfmfrfm

He estado viendo los informativo y he escuchado que no llovia desde marzo, no se puede tener previsiones para un abastecimiento con solo 7 meses, ahí hay algo que no funciona.
Tambien los informativo algunas veces cuenta lo que quieren.

Si que vamos a hablar de sequia, si que sí.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> He estado viendo los informativo y he escuchado que no llovia desde marzo, no se puede tener previsiones para un abastecimiento con solo 7 meses, ahí hay algo que no funciona.
> Tambien los informativo algunas veces cuenta lo que quieren.
> 
> Si que vamos a hablar de sequia, si que sí.


Los informativos hacen de un granito de arena una auténtica duna de las grandes.
Hay que coger las cosas con cuidado y contrastar la información.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que voy a tener que recuperar este hilo, porque la lluvia no llega a nuestros pluviometros, o por lo menos al mío, desde el día 20 de Noviembre de 2011, que se recogían 12L/m2.
Y lo malo no es que lleve ya 40 días sin caer una sola gota del cielo, sino que las predicciones a largo plazo nos muestran que seguirá sin llover en lo resta del mes de Enero.
Esto es lo que dan de sí los modelos. Es las secuencias anteriores a estas, más de lo mismo.



Aunque claro, por otro lado también dan una pequeña entrada por el Levante.


Todo puede pasar...

----------


## perdiguera

Hoy por la zona del maresme, norte de la ciudad de Barcelona, se veían unos nubarrones de tormenta grandecitos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hoy por la zona del maresme, norte de la ciudad de Barcelona, se veían unos nubarrones de tormenta grandecitos.


Pero poca cosa seguro. Solo ha dejado 26 rayos. Seguro que han sido nubes de evolución tras el paso de el Frente Frío y su sistema frontal muy debilitado.

PD: A la espera el de hasta Diciembre, esto es lo que se decía del periodo Septiembre-Noviembre. Pienso que va a cambiar bastante:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> esto es lo que se decía del periodo Septiembre-Noviembre. Pienso que va a cambiar bastante:


En Noviembre cayó algo, pero en Diciembre... el mapa estará más rojo que el círculo de la bandera de Japón, y me da a mí que al menos enero va a seguir por los mismos fueros  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

Hoy ha caido por aqui lo justo para mojar el suelo. Total..¡na!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy ha caido por aqui lo justo para mojar el suelo. Total..¡na!


Yo también me he llevado una sorpresa esta mañana. Cuando he salido a la terraza, estaba el suelo mojado y al principio pensé que sería de la niebla, pero al ver el cielo y ver las nubes que había, era evidente que había caído lluvia, pero fíjate la lluvia que ha caído: *0,20 mm.* , un poco más y tengo que coger la zodiac para salir de casa  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Eso cayó ayer en el Fresnedas unos míseros 0,2 mm !!!!!!!!!!! El fantasma de la sequía ya está con nosotros.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí ya no nos acordamos ni de lo que son las nubes.

Aún así la humedad de la noche hace que el campo no esté tan seco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aquí ya no nos acordamos ni de lo que son las nubes.
> 
> *Aún así la humedad de la noche hace que el campo no esté tan seco*.


Eso es lo que nos está salvando, que por la noche sub la humedad alrededor del 80%-90%, que haces que cuando te levantes esté todo empapado. Incluso aquí, dentro de la ciudad se moja hasta el suelo. A veces pienso que por la noche ha llovido o ha habido niebla.

----------


## sergi1907

Esperemos que la segunda quincena del mes se anime algo.

Hoy por aquí hemos salido a la calle sin chaqueta y si esto continúa pronto el campo estará muy seco

----------


## embalses al 100%

Solo hay que seguir mirando los mapas que van saliendo.
Como el mapa de variación de precipitaciones en Diciembre. También el de anomalía de temperaturas.





Y Enero, a parte de con la sequía, empieza con Records de temperatura máximas en muchos puntos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El fantasma de la sequía no sé si acechará o no... pero Francia, desde luego se va a hartar de agua.

He estado viendo los modelos, y les va a caer un viaje de agua a los gabachos a partir de mediados de mes que telita... unos tanto, y otros tan poco (nosotros)  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> El fantasma de la sequía no sé si acechará o no... pero Francia, desde luego se va a hartar de agua.
> 
> He estado viendo los modelos, y les va a caer un viaje de agua a los gabachos a partir de mediados de mes que telita... unos tanto, y otros tan poco (nosotros)



¿Cómo era aquello?....


Más razones para el trasvase del Ródano, ¿no?  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Las lluvias bajaron un 70% en diciembre, en el arranque de un invierno muy seco
Según AEMET, en diciembre de 2011 llovió o nevó solo un 30% de lo que suele llover o nevar en España en el último mes del año

CADENA SER   20-01-2012

Las grandes pistas de esquí están esperando la gran nevada del invierno... y según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, tendrán que seguir esperando. Según el portavoz de la AEMET, Ángel Rivera, durante el pasado mes de diciembre "llovió o nevó un 30% de lo normal", y ese panorama de escasas precipitaciones ha continuado durante el mes de enero "aunque en este caso es más normal". "Diciembre fue absolutamente seco" -recuerda Rivera, que aventura que "no parece que se plantee un resto de invierno húmedo".


Imagen de satélite de la Península Ibérica, prácticamente despejada, el 19 de enero de 2012- (EFE)

En la AEMET consideran que, cuando el invierno termine, la mitad oriental de la Península Ibérica habrá recibido menos precipitaciones de las que suele recibir cualquier año, pero que en la mitad occidental habrá llovido o nevado un poco más que en otros inviernos. Ángel Rivera asegura que, durante el fin de semana que tenemos por delante, solo habrá nevadas débiles en la Cordillera Cantábrica por encima de los 1.600-1.800 metros. Para que se abra la posibilidad de precipitaciones de nieve de mayor envergadura habrá que esperar, al menos, hasta mediados o finales de la próxima semana.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy lo acaban de decir, que es el Invierno más seco desde los años 40.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/sociedad/ar...srcsrsoc_8/Tes

El anticiclón se ha situado al oeste y nordeste de la Península Ibérica, lo que ha impedido la entrada de los frentes atlánticos

JAVIER GREGORI   24-02-2012

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología ha informado que este trimestre invernal (de Diciembre a Febrero) se perfila ya como el más seco desde la década de los años 40, cuando comenzaron a realizarse las series históricas sobre meteorología en España.

Este trimestre invernal está siendo "extremadamente seco", porque en los últimos 3 meses sólo ha llovido, como media, en España: unos 50 mm. y esto es un 70 por ciento menos de la cantidad habitual.

Con estos datos, los tres primeros meses de Invierno (Diciembre, Enero y Febrero) se perfilan ya como los más SECOS en nuestro país desde que se tienen registros fiables, esto es, desde la década los años 40 del siglo pasado, según los datos de AEMET, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología.

El culpable de este nuevo record histórico en el "déficit de lluvia" durante el invierno ha sido el anticiclón que se ha situado, de forma persistente, durante este trimestre al Oeste y Nordeste de la Península Ibérica, lo que ha impedido la entrada de los frentes atlánticos.

Y esta "sequía meteorológica" puede mantenerse durante los próximos meses, porque el Modelo Estacional de Predicción (elaborado por AEMET) pronostica que durante la próxima Primavera las lluvias serán las habituales para esa época del año, y, por lo tanto, no se podrá reducir el elevado déficit de precipitaciones que venimos arrastrando durante el último año hidrológico.

Según los datos de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, desde el 1 de Octubre del año pasado (cuando comenzó el año hidrológico) hasta el 21 de febrero, en nuestro país han caído, como media, 197 mm. de agua de lluvia y esto es un 40 por ciento menos de la cantidad considerada como normal.

Pero por regiones la situación es mucho peor. Por ejemplo, en Canarias ha llovido un 75 por ciento menos y la reducción alcanza el 50 por ciento también en Galicia, Madrid, las dos Castillas, Andalucía occidental y Extremadura.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A eso me refería...
Creo que este Sub-foro, va a ganar importancia próximamente, por mala suerte...

----------

